# Just thought I'd share



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

My new brood of Yellow Labs, just stripped from Mom tonight (April 23 2009)


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

That's fantastic, thanks for sharing!

What are you going to feed them once the sack is gone?


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

Debating on baby brine shrimp, crushed NLS Grow or finely crushed Spirulina Flake. I've fed them crushed regular 1mm NLS in the past. I'm really leaning towards the crushed NLS Grow this time.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

right on congrats.. I always feed mine crushed up flake.. They seem to love it


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats on the fry. What size tank were the parents in and how did you catch them?. I am curious because i have a huge tank and i gotta find a way to catch my mouth brooders when they spawn lol.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Tropicana said:


> and how did you catch them?


LOL!!

They know you're after them too! I usually have to totally drain and empty out my tank to trap a holding mom. While it's happening other fish will even swim right into the net but the MOM knows you're after her and she's not given them up for nuthin!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

haha no doubt, i dont intend on draining 140 galls though, maybe ill make a trap and scare the female into it like a fake cave. hmm..


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

How I caught mine ( tank is 40 G Breeder ). I turned the lights out for about an hour or so, then came in while it was still kinda dark, using a lamp as my light source. My female was sitting just outside a cave, sleeping, dipped the net from behind and caught her. I have used that method more than once and it works everytime and it doesn't cause any stress to the fish. She's currently in a 20 G tank recovering.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Woa GREAT idea. Thanks alot lol makes life easier. 

The fish in your display pic is very nice btw.


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

Thats what it looked like til my Demasoni got jealous of how it looked and took out some of its fins. He's since been punished an placed in a 5 G holding tank til he calms down, LOL.

The fry have since started to swim on their own. Its gonna take a WHILE for the egg sacks to be used up.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

haha no kidding, lol jealous fish nowadays..

Yeah the yolk does take a while for cichlids unlike substrate spawners. my German Ram fry used it up in 3 days after hatching and were ready for food, they are a pain in the ass lol. I wish they had a larger yolk sac. 

I also cant wait for my Dimidiochromis compressiceps to spawn they are about 4.5" now and the female has dropped eggs twice. the male just started colouring up so i think hes mature enough to spawn.

Anyways lol sorry for any unrelated talk but im not gonna lie cichlids are pretty amazing..


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

No worries. Talking about cichlids is alright with me. I myself can't wait til get my WC Aul Cubue in. Currently waiting on my G1 breeding colony of Aul Kandeense Blue Orchids to breed. They're still quite small still.


----------

